# Monterey, CA 11/26?



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to Monterey for Thanksgiving. I plan on riding the day after Thanksgiving. Does anyone know of a local rides that day? Or perhaps a "killer route" that I must do? Or does anyone want to meet up for a ride? I'm a solid intermediate rider with a fondness for hills. I've been through Monterey, 17mile drive and up the beach trail toward SC. That was ok, but kind of boring. Any ideas?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Will you be staying in Monterey or around such as Pacifica or Seaside? You could do the regular 17 Mile Drive Loop. I would do this loop counter clockwise and enter 17 Mile Drive from the southern gate. You'll have to cross Hwy 1 onto it's eastern side. You'll be able to ride south and then onto the South 17 Mile Drive Gate. There are loads of short steep climbs that will test your legs in that area. Heading north from the southern 17 Mile Drive gate is safer since that side of the road does not have as much traffic. You'll still be able to enjoy all the views and stop at the scenic/tourist spots. Do stop at the Inn at Spanish Bay. Relax on the outside terrace that overlooks the Ocean and enjoy a "spirited" beverage. Be careful when you get back into Monterey as the area around Lover's Point, Cannery Row and Fisherman's Wharf has a lots of foot traffic.

CHL


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey does anyone know what County Road G16 and Rancho SanCarlos Road is like? I'm thinking of riding down 17mile to Carmel and out on CountyRd G16. Then looping back via Cachagua Rd. Is Rancho SanCarlos/Robinson Canyon rideable?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

SpamnRice said:


> Hey does anyone know what County Road G16 and Rancho SanCarlos Road is like? I'm thinking of riding down 17mile to Carmel and out on CountyRd G16. Then looping back via Cachagua Rd. Is Rancho SanCarlos/Robinson Canyon rideable?


G16 is simply Carmel Valley Road, which is frequently ridden.

Rancho San Carlos is at least partially closed to the public, and you likely (never tried) can't get through to Robinson Canyon. See this.

A commonly used loop goes up Carmel Valley Rd., right on Cachagua, and then loop back left on Carmel Valley - a 50 mile loop from the Hwy 1 intersection with Carmel Valley Road. If your intention is to get back to Monterey (and don't mind an additional significant climb), go right on Laureles Grade after about 41 miles of the above route, climb over the ridge and drop down the other side, left on Hwy 68 back to Monterey. (None of the above totals include your 17 Mile Drive segments.)


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh cool, That's good info. I'll probably throw Laureles in and ride 68 back as suggested.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

If you stretch to the Santa Cruz/Watsonville area, this is the 'Thinkcooper ride' that was organized a few times for rbr folks. Very very pretty.
http://pichiz.smugmug.com/Bike-Rides/Thinkcooper-Santa-Cruz-ride/7947575_V5qKH#515898241_HyCLm
http://pichiz.smugmug.com/Bike-Rides/Santa-Cruz/11725537_42ZXn#827536081_PW62g
Last time I did it with the wife.
We biked also the 17-mile drive a few times. Nice and easy.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm local and if anyone wants to go ride, just shoot me a line.

there are a multitude of rides here in Monterey, road, dirt, and of course a mix thereof.

I'm local as of '88, and belong to Velo Club Monterey since '93

I know the area very well.

shoot me a line and we can go ride.

d-

www.AsanaCycles.com


----------

